
Ask HN: Hackernews save is broken? - billconan
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m relying on hackernews save as a bookmark but since two days ago it seems to be down?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;saved?id=billconan<p>shows &quot;unknown&quot;<p>I have a lot of valuable bookmarks, how do I recover them?<p>Thanks
======
jacquesm
try:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=billconan](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=billconan)

~~~
gus_massa
I think they changed the text in the users page, so they changed the URL.

A few days ago, the user page said something like:

> _saved stories, saved comments_

and now it says:

> _upvoted stories, comments_

------
pvg
Perhaps you should mail the hn admins instead.

